# CELPIP or IELTS



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Dear All,

I would like to know which test is preferred for Canadian Immigration?

CELPIP or IELTS?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Closed Thread*

Another moderator closed this thread but let me assure all that it will remain closed unless or until folks stop with the hurtful posts and personal attacks -- Grow up!


Nuf said -- Asian Spirit - Moderator, Philippines


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Asian Spirit said:


> Another moderator closed this thread but let me assure all that it will remain closed unless or until folks stop with the hurtful posts and personal attacks -- Grow up!
> 
> 
> Nuf said -- Asian Spirit - Moderator, Philippines


I've deleted the unnecesssarily rude comments & reopened it.

If anyone has a reasonable & supportive response for the OP, such as he would receive on other country forums, please reply.

if not - don't bother replying.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I've deleted the unnecesssarily rude comments & reopened it.
> 
> If anyone has a reasonable & supportive response for the OP, such as he would receive on other country forums, please reply.
> 
> if not - don't bother replying.


Thanks Sis,,,, Seems it's been one of those days. Have a great weekend over your way.


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> .
> 
> if not - don't bother replying.


Spot on !! 

If you don't have an answer, there is always an option to keep quiet and don't post anything. Let's respect each other and this is the best way to support everyone.



insider580 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to know which test is preferred for Canadian Immigration?
> 
> CELPIP or IELTS?


I think your question was very simple and it's natural that people seek advice from personal experience. I did the same thing in the past and collected different feedback from different people and was able to compare. Not sure why it was answered in a simple manner.

Since you have taken PTE and scored well there. I would propose you to go ahead with CELPIP (I have not taken it), but since CELPIP is also computer-based like PTE, you will be more comfortable. For sure, this kind of advice can only come from personal experience. I doubt any governmental website or GOC will propose you which test you must take.

Good luck !!


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

AussieDream1 said:


> Not sure why it was answered in a simple manner.


*Correction*: Not sure why it was *not* answered in a simple manner.


----------

